# Shark Guard



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I ordered a Shark Guard for the table saw the other day, after doing a little research it looked like the best bang for the buck and dust control. Anyone out there had any personnel experience with one?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome Tom to the router forum. I cannot help you on this one. I need to look it up and see what it is, I have an idea I know but not sure.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Tom,

When it comes to DC, Bill Pentz, whose quote is on their site, rates highly with me. Especially when I go to Bill's site and find this written:

"Shark Guard - My friend suffers from a common engineer disease meaning he is a touch obsessive sort of like a mule is a touch stubborn. He was really upset at that air quality test and soon called me back ordering me to give his shop a retest. In place of the blade guard that came with his over arm blade guard system my friend added a pretty amazing product. He replaced his over arm saw guard with a new Shark Guard pictured here made by Lee Styron. That guard rested on the wood and blocked the fast moving airstream that was spraying the fine dust all over. The bottom line is we again tested his shop and with that guard in place he got none of the dust that sprayed out all over in front of his saw and his air continued to test clean. Frankly, I was so impressed that I contacted Lee and ordered up the works for myself including his 4” dust port, tail gate, and special splitter with anti-kickback pawls that fits my European saw plus picked chose to have the metal parts in a bight easy to see safety red."

That comes from:

Bill's Cyclone Dust Collection Research - Doc's Orders

I've never met Bill but have studies his findings and have found them to be consistent with my knowledge and beliefs. Take a read-through and I think it will reinforce yours, Tom.

Jim


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

My TS is a Delta 36-600, the original guard is better than nothing but thats all, it does prevent kickback, that is a plus.

Bought plans for an overhead guard/collector, took care building it and found out I had wasted time and money.

Bought a 1 hp dust collector, closed the bottom of the saw, it helps with the dust but does nothing for blade protection naturally.

Lee is building me a shark guard, hopefully get it about mid August, still got all the digits and only have had one kickback problem, ripping a 2 x 4 in half, about the time I finished the cut the saw kicked one half of it out the door of the shop and stuck in the side of the house about 25 feet away. Don't know if you'd call me nervous now or just extra cautious....


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Tom. Just call me nervous. I had a board zip across the shop and whack my dog on the head. Luckily it wasn't a big board and she has a hard head. She just looked up at me like, what did you do that for?


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

3efingers said:


> My TS is a Delta 36-600, the original guard is better than nothing but thats all, it does prevent kickback, that is a plus.
> 
> Bought plans for an overhead guard/collector, took care building it and found out I had wasted time and money.
> 
> ...


Note to self: shop for riving knife.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Howdy George, is the dog still letting you drive her truck after that?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

3efingers said:


> Howdy George, is the dog still letting you drive her truck after that?


Yeah, but only if she gets to go along.


----------

